# What was the last thing you cried about?



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 28, 2016)

START!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 28, 2016)

heh heh heh
my life


----------



## Bowie (Oct 28, 2016)

Family.


----------



## enchilada (Oct 28, 2016)

onions


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 28, 2016)

A movie I guess...


----------



## Mariah (Oct 28, 2016)

enchilada said:


> onions



Lately, it's been this. But that doesn't really count as crying.


----------



## vel (Oct 28, 2016)

a sad story my dad told me


----------



## Eline (Oct 28, 2016)

I cried at the Lion King musical last tuesday. They were happy tears though, it was so beautiful.


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 28, 2016)

This wasn't really crying but I teared up watching Deepwater Horizon about a week ago. Man that movie was so good and pretty sad.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 28, 2016)

Some show or movie I'm sure, a sappy part where there's people in love or having babies, gets me every time I'm on the rag. =[


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 28, 2016)

I think it was probably a movie I was watching.i dont tend to cry very often and it takes a lot for somebody to upset me. I have a feeling that it was Marley and Me which made me cry. God, I can't watch that movie.


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Oct 28, 2016)

Hay fever. Just hay fever.


----------



## Kristine015 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hmmm... Last time I cried was when the house was chaoticly untidy  lol I'm a little house proud so I get stressed over little things. When i get over stressed i cry.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 28, 2016)

I cried a tiiiny bit when someone punched me in the head yesterday (not in a super serious way) haha

The last time I actually had a proper cry though was......ummm.....not that recently actually. (Maybe 2 weeks ago?) I pretty certain at this point my dad has like a personality disorder or something, and honestly he is so hard to be around ;; I used to cry like a ***** a whole lot when I was with him, but recently I've been trying not to get so frustrated and wound up lmao...it's....sorta working I guess? Sometimes it's funny to see him flip out at the tiniest thing xD
Rip oops I went an a lil rant there...I just needed to talk for a bit ahaha

I cry over stupid things a lot too lmao


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 28, 2016)

My thin hair that's slowly growing back.


----------



## Heyden (Oct 28, 2016)

when my fave tv show fave character died, it wasn't even an honourable death either ugh


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 28, 2016)

Yesterday at work. I was cleaning this elderly womans room at the hospital and had to leave for a few, because I couldn't keep myself from crying. She is dying and was in a lot of pain.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 28, 2016)

How lonely I am, eventhough I'm surrounded by supportive friends and family when everything calms down and I'm lying in bed alone, the world is just so lonely.

that was edgy


----------



## cornimer (Oct 28, 2016)

The last time I cried was happy crying tbh XD not usually the case


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 28, 2016)

I got something stuck on my eye (probably an  eyelash) the other day, so I guess I kinda teared up in that one eye.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 28, 2016)

my mom saying i wont achive anything in life.


----------



## N a t (Oct 28, 2016)

I think it was when I got into another fight with my mom. It's the same thing everytime, and I only really cry because it makes me mad that she won't stop bringing it up. I cry because I'm annoyed lmao. Hello, Mother, I know we make you regret giving birth to us, but you did, so get over it. We already know what you think about us. Jeez.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 28, 2016)

It's been too long I can't even remember. :-/


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 28, 2016)

Arguing with my mom


----------



## Paxx (Oct 28, 2016)

Dude, I tear up over the littlest and most ridiculous things everyday. Just recently I teared up a little because I thought my mom was going to tell my sister what my Halloween costume was (I want it to be a surprise). I don't know what it is, but I cry so easily, it's annoying. ; ; I don't even consider myself that sensitive! It just happens. Meh.


----------



## earthquake (Oct 28, 2016)

Hopeless Opus said:


> heh heh heh
> my life



honestly...same




Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



If it hadn't been for cotton-eye joe
I'd been married long time ago
Where did you come from. Where did you go?
Where did you come from cotton-eye joe?

If it hadn't been for cotton-eye joe
I'd been married long time ago
Where did you come from. Where did you go?
Where did you come from cotton-eye joe?

He came to town like a midwinter storm
He rode through the fields so
Handsome and strong
His eyes was his tools and his smile was his gun
But all he had come for was having some fun

If it hadn't been for cotton-eye joe
I'd been married long time ago
Where did you come from. Where did you go?
Where did you come from cotton-eye joe?

He brought disaster wherever he went
The hearts of the girls was to hell broken sent
They all ran away so nobody would know
And left only men cause of cotton-eye joe

If it hadn't been for cotton-eye joe
I'd been married long time ago
Where did you come from. Where did you go?
Where did you come from cotton-eye joe?If it hadn't been for cotton-eye joe
I'd been married long time ago
Where did you come from. Where did you go?
Where did you come from cotton-eye joe?

If it hadn't been for cotton-eye joe
I'd been married long time ago
Where did you come from. Where did you go?
Where did you come from cotton-eye joe?

He came to town like a midwinter storm
He rode through the fields so
Handsome and strong
His eyes was his tools and his smile was his gun
But all he had come for was having some fun

If it hadn't been for cotton-eye joe
I'd been married long time ago
Where did you come from. Where did you go?
Where did you come from cotton-eye joe?

He brought disaster wherever he went
The hearts of the girls was to hell broken sent
They all ran away so nobody would know
And left only men cause of cotton-eye joe

If it hadn't been for cotton-eye joe
I'd been married long time ago
Where did you come from. Where did you go?
Where did you come from cotton-eye joe?If it hadn't been for cotton-eye joe
I'd been married long time ago
Where did you come from. Where did you go?
Where did you come from cotton-eye joe?

If it hadn't been for cotton-eye joe
I'd been married long time ago
Where did you come from. Where did you go?
Where did you come from cotton-eye joe?

He came to town like a midwinter storm
He rode through the fields so
Handsome and strong
His eyes was his tools and his smile was his gun
But all he had come for was having some fun

If it hadn't been for cotton-eye joe
I'd been married long time ago
Where did you come from. Where did you go?
Where did you come from cotton-eye joe?

He brought disaster wherever he went
The hearts of the girls was to hell broken sent
They all ran away so nobody would know
And left only men cause of cotton-eye joe

If it hadn't been for cotton-eye joe
I'd been married long time ago
Where did you come from. Where did you go?
Where did you come from cotton-eye joe?


----------



## seliph (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm still crying about red and blue being in sm god help me


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 28, 2016)

I can't remember. I haven't emotional cried in years. But I do laughing tears a lot.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Oct 28, 2016)

A boy xD


----------



## Soigne (Oct 28, 2016)

that dawn soap commercial w the duck covered in oil


----------



## ellsieotter (Oct 28, 2016)

I cried in the bathroom today at work for a lil bit bc of a child's home situation (I work at a daycare). I had to sit through the saddest meeting of my life. my heart hurt so much in that moment :-(


----------



## angelkay (Oct 28, 2016)

I cried yesterday at a documentary about downs syndrome and how screening has affected birth rates. Very emotional


----------



## Envy (Oct 28, 2016)

Loneliness.


----------



## maekii (Oct 28, 2016)

Making my boyfriend feel bad. (I didn't even know I was doing it, so it made me even sadder.)


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 28, 2016)

Recording and watching my friend whip and laughing so hard I'm crying XD


----------



## Greggy (Oct 28, 2016)

I cried about self-image issues. I'm hopeless and I'm stuck in wearing XXL T-Shirts, Cargo Shorts, and fedoras forever. I just wanted to be stick thin.


----------



## jiny (Oct 28, 2016)

a video about jackson wang's parents visiting all the way from Hong Kong i just :^(


----------



## nintendoanna (Oct 28, 2016)

me and my mom got in an argument i always cry when people yell at me i am weak™


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Oct 28, 2016)

...a story I was making up in my head... ^^;


----------



## radioloves (Oct 28, 2016)

I watched this animated movie called "When Marnie was There," and at first I thought it was a boring movie, but I got into it and continued to watch more and it's really good. There was some sad parts that I cried too, I recommend this animated movie if you are familiar with Studio Ghibli and Hayao Miyazaki films


----------



## wassop (Oct 29, 2016)

stress in general


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 29, 2016)

a drama i'm rewatching :'( it's so beautifully painful


----------



## moonford (Oct 29, 2016)

I cry on the inside everyday. 
I'm emotionally numb.


----------



## 1milk (Oct 29, 2016)

i last cried a tiny bit when i thought about breaking up with a close friend.


----------



## ~Mae~ (Oct 29, 2016)

I really wanted to write and I couldn't use the laptop


----------



## Panda Hero (Oct 29, 2016)

my sprained ankle. arrrGH!!!


----------



## Chicha (Oct 29, 2016)

A few days ago when my boyfriend had back surgery to remove melanoma. I guess I was really overwhelmed. Thankfully, it went very well so he's recovering. Still scary.


----------



## angelkay (Oct 29, 2016)

Niemyx said:


> I watched this animated movie called "When Marnie was There," and at first I thought it was a boring movie, but I got into it and continued to watch more and it's really good. There was some sad parts that I cried too, I recommend this animated movie if you are familiar with Studio Ghibli and Hayao Miyazaki films



I love Studio Ghibli! I haven't seen that film yet though. A sad one of there's is "Grave of the Fireflies". I've only watched it once as it was so heart wrenching


----------



## Koopa K (Oct 29, 2016)

My friend's grandmother died.


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 29, 2016)

I watched a playthrough of That Dragon Cancer.... ;-; go play this game if you wanna get punched in the heart


----------



## naelyn (Oct 30, 2016)

Listening to Obito and Rin from the new Naruto soundtrack


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 30, 2016)

My room mates. They are making me so stressed out. They are lovely people, but they are so hard to live with at times. What's worse is I feel like I am the only one feeling this awful. I've tried to approach them about the problems they are causing but I will just get ignored or they will act passive agressively towards me instead. It's so pathetic and childish, and they are so lazy. What's worse is that I have the most busy timetable out of my flatmates, except for one other girl, and yet I still manage to get things done and keep on top of my ****, and yet they're just too lazy to do anything, like to even just clean up after themselves. It's so upsetting and I just don't know what to do because I hate confrontation of any sort. I had a panic attack but my friends and parents were super comforting. At least next year I don't have to live with them.


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2016)

my crush i don't even know-


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 30, 2016)

Well not about, but during, but when I told my mom earlier that I like boys.


----------



## Fa11enInsanity (Oct 30, 2016)

The thought of how alone I am and how alone I've been for the past few months


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

My headaches.

Whenever I get them, it's a slow wave. Build up throughout the day, and then they wake me up in the middle of the night. I have enough trouble getting enough sleep so it's just frustrating to be woken up repeatedly by these ****ing things.


----------



## Mari-Golds (Nov 4, 2016)

How long it can take the doctors to help you


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

Umm, the way i react to everything.


----------



## Fleshy (Nov 4, 2016)

Mari-Golds said:


> How long it can take the doctors to help you



this, being on waiting lists for years and still getting nowhere is taking it's toll on me


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Nov 4, 2016)

I don't know if this counts but I was cutting onions the other day and I started crying


----------



## Bowie (Nov 4, 2016)

Anxiety.


----------



## Irelia (Nov 4, 2016)

It was about a month ago, and something happened that jeopardized my safety. 
was scared to death


----------



## Puffy (Nov 4, 2016)

I cried about an hour ago.
I found out my crush likes another girl and I destroyed one of my friendships all within an hour. Oh well. Fate is a cruel mistress.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 4, 2016)

i cried a few hours ago because of bad memories


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 4, 2016)

My dog. She passed away little over three months now, and I'm still trying to figure out how to deal with her being gone. There are days when I come home so tired and frustrated and the only thing I want to do and see her running and playing and being happy... just to remember she's _gone now._ It's like losing a childhood friend to me.

Funny thing was, I didn't cry too much the day she went, but a couple weeks ago I thought about and just felt completely wrecked by it and had to leave work.


----------



## furbyq (Nov 5, 2016)

Last time I cried was a couple of days ago over my parents fighting. I'm 23 and that still upsets me a whole lot.


----------



## mogyay (Nov 5, 2016)

I think a week or so ago. Uni was becoming just too much and I had a little sob, I felt much better


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 5, 2016)

it was yesterday (lol)
talked to someone about trauma stuff and i deaded


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 5, 2016)

I last remember crying at being forced to use Windows XP for *GASP* Wikipedia! Locked up in a horrid room where the stupid people play and slobber!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Those cards with the sounds... That Zits poster with Harold and the Purple Crayon...


----------



## f11 (Nov 5, 2016)

I saw my schools marching band and color guard perform and for some reason I got really emotional and touched.


----------



## Isalami (Nov 6, 2016)

When my best friend was troubled over something! I'm looking at the other answers on this thread, cause I'd cry for the same reasons I bet! cx


----------



## N a t (Nov 6, 2016)

My dad recently freaked out on me over the smallest thing, and he didn't let me get a single word in. I got so mad about it that I cried.


----------



## Dim (Nov 6, 2016)

****ing beautiful man.


----------



## Satu (Nov 6, 2016)

Last time I cried over one man and feeling lonely...


----------



## MayorOfChimir (Nov 10, 2016)

Our kitten, woke up one morning and found it dead in my parents room, it was only a couple days old :'(


----------



## Albuns (Nov 10, 2016)

How horrible this year is in general.


----------



## Minni (Nov 10, 2016)

2 hours ago, i woke up from a really sad dream lool


----------



## N a t (Nov 10, 2016)

Last night. I got rejected for the second time by the same guy yesterday. But I also value our friendship greatly, so we're still friends, but I am seriously so infatuated (possibly even in love) with him, that it has literally pained me to see him at times. This has been going on for about 3 or 4 years now. I confessed once back in high school, and just yesterday, two years later. I'm not sure I'll ever bug him about it again, but after a few years of feeling this way, I'm worried I'll never get over him because we remain friends.


----------



## Arlo (Nov 10, 2016)

My Autism Support Cat, Jasper, was recently hit by a bus. I find his toys and clothes (He had outfits 'cause its cold here and he had to come outside with me!) around the house occasionally. It makes me cry every time


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 10, 2016)

anxiety lmao rip


----------



## Salananstra (Nov 10, 2016)

That evil burn from onions.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 10, 2016)

I think the last time I cried it was about a really hard situation my girlfriend was in. I think she is the only I have cried at all in the last 2-3 years.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 10, 2016)

My boyfriend booked his tickets to come see me and I haven't been able to stop crying I'm so happy


----------



## chaicow (Nov 10, 2016)

I don't cry very often. The last time that I cried was about 3 months ago.


----------



## Ikatteiru mokkin (Nov 10, 2016)

my dad 3 days ago


----------



## Mayor_Rhena001 (Nov 10, 2016)

The last time I cried...? Hm, probably when my mom was in the hospital, and my aunt came in saying I was basically a 'no-good daughter who never helped anyone and only cared about herself'. I mean, imagine someone you deeply care for is in the hospital and you feel like you can't do anything to help them...then all of a sudden, someone comes in saying that you don't care and you'd be better off dead because you're a dead-weight to everyone around you. Thing is, I get that everyday from my family but I usually just ignore them.


----------



## iovis (Nov 10, 2016)

school haha...
Actually, I've been crying more often lately. I hope it doesn't become something done regularly...


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Nov 10, 2016)

Anything sad makes me cry. I watched a you tube video that was really sad today. It made me cry.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 10, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> My boyfriend booked his tickets to come see me and I haven't been able to stop crying I'm so happy





Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler: This may sound creepy , but...



Good thing your boyfriend , Fleshy , is going to see you . I hope everything goes well between you two n///n!
im also jealous as i've had many crushes on TBT and none of them has been my bf so...ToT


----------



## Darumy (Nov 10, 2016)

I nearly merged into another car and the other driver literally had to swerve on the pavement to avoid me. On the same day of my test, before I took it. LMAO I....passed. But before I took it I was nearly 100% sure I would fail simply because I don't think I belong on the road ahahah


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 12, 2016)

Watching a sad show on Netflix.

The older I get, the more easily I cry. I haaaaate it! I'm becoming my mom, lol. She tears up at sad stuff a lot.


----------



## Nodokana (Nov 12, 2016)

Being sick


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 12, 2016)

whilst watching a drama and thinking about something that happened recently


----------



## Nena (Nov 12, 2016)

My mom's... now they're  both gone


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2016)

Watched the finale of _Stranger Things_ with Justin last night. That made me cry a little haha.


----------



## alesha (Nov 12, 2016)

My friends attempted to run me over... I'm okay now and let's just say that they've been taken care of by the police because they saw it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I laugh at sad things that are fictional (say if someone 'dies' in a movie) but if someone offers me meat, I pretend I need to go to the toilet and I'll cry because I think of the animals. Also, I cry when people argue because it reminds me of my dad.


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 12, 2016)

when David Bowie died.


----------



## riummi (Nov 12, 2016)

Just about everything. I feel pressured by everything in my life and I still miss my dog.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 13, 2016)

alesha said:


> My friends attempted to run me over... I'm okay now and let's just say that they've been taken care of by the police because they saw it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I laugh at sad things that are fictional (say if someone 'dies' in a movie) but if someone offers me meat, I pretend I need to go to the toilet and I'll cry because I think of the animals. Also, I cry when people argue because it reminds me of my dad.



How can you call a "friend" to someone who tried to run you over?


----------



## debinoresu (Nov 13, 2016)

beyonces song blue always got me cryin


----------



## Bobsbabe (Nov 13, 2016)

Watching Stranger Things


----------



## namiieco (Nov 13, 2016)

I refused to go on a dog walk with the rest if my close family and now I feel bad....


----------



## RainbowPanda (Nov 13, 2016)

When I saw all the amazing items in the Amiibo update and realised I am not able to get Amiibo 
Okay, I didn't cry, but I was really upset.
BUT I watched 1 Litre of Tears recently and I cried. SO MUCH. It's the saddest drama ever, every episode is guaranteed tears >->
What makes it worse is the fact it was based on a true story...


----------



## jiny (Nov 13, 2016)

thinking about how this one guy ignores me for no apparent reason


----------



## dawsoncreek (Nov 13, 2016)

watching an episode of "what would you do"...scenario- mom doesn't have enough money to buy food for her kids...she tells clerk she has to put some stuff back...man comes up, tells the clerk to ring up everything and he will take care of the entire bill ...why do I cry more the older I get?


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 13, 2016)

A scene in a movie called "Instructions Not Included" where Valentin finds out he isn't really Maggie's father and it plays a flashback of all their moments. ;(


----------



## OLoveLy (Nov 13, 2016)

It was for Hodor's death ... Still can't move on.. ;-;


----------



## Irelia (Nov 13, 2016)

nvm lol


----------



## the mayor (Nov 13, 2016)

My now ex-best friend - the ex- part wasn't my decision but theirs. Stopped talking to me a year ago on Thanksgiving and with it being close again, it's starting to hurt again.


----------



## XxEspeonxX (Nov 13, 2016)

I was on "empty" in gas in my car, my phone was on 2% in the meantime, and when I finally get to a gas station, literally every single pump said "out of service" But I got gas and am home safely xD (I was stressed to the max) This was last Friday. (Driving at night time in places I was unfamiliar to.) I hate driving in the night...


----------

